# Gran Turismo 5 Amazing comparison images



## Cayal (Mar 15, 2008)

PS3Forums - View Single Post - GT5P Vs Reality *New* AMAZING!

These are simply amazing to look at. In game as well.


----------



## Overread (Mar 15, 2008)

O.M.G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
I don't even like racers, but they really have done well with those graphics -- really well!


----------



## Wayward Ho! (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this. It's not long now until the Prologue comes out and my friend has managed to pre-order two copies for 15 pounds each. My clan (Old and Rubbish) have already got a big race event planned for release day which promises to be fantastique...


----------

